# Yellow Jacket Extreme Energizer



## Maximum (Feb 5, 2002)

Anyone try this, how did you use it how much did you take at once what where your results, how did it make you feel


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 9, 2002)

max...i'll buy some this weekend and i'll give them a whirl and ill let ya know o tay


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> Anyone try this, how did you use it how much did you take at once what where your results, how did it make you feel



What is it?  Some kind of a powder?  A drink (like Red Bull)?  A pill?


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 9, 2002)

I have to wonder if most of this stuff the companies push at us isn't just BS.  

I'm wary about alot it, so I tend to avoid most of these "wonder supps".  They are expensive, and seems there's something new or better every month.

Not knocking anyone using some of this stuff, but I have to wonder how safe some of it is.


----------



## Maximum (Feb 9, 2002)

It is a Stacker 2 product, suppost to give you energy


----------



## diezel (Feb 9, 2002)

yellow jacket is a form of speed,illegal drug,its a pill,but i dont know if thats the same thing you guys are talking about


----------



## diezel (Feb 9, 2002)

those things make you bounce off the walls,at least the ones i know of!


----------



## Maximum (Feb 9, 2002)

diezel 
how could it be an illegal drug if it is sold in the store, it looks like a bee yellow on one end and black stripes on the other.


----------



## crowman (Feb 10, 2002)

'Yellow Jackets' a black and yellow gel-caps that contain some kind of upper.  Yes, they are illegal.  However, I think Yellow Jacket Extreme Energizer is some thermogenic product that just uses the name to try and get some sales.  Kind of like products like 'Thermbuterol', or other products that incorporate illegal drug names into their own.


----------



## Maximum (Feb 10, 2002)

This is it:

http://www.nveusa.com/script/information.php?prod=yellow

it says NVE cause I that is the Pharmaceutical company if you can call it that, not aproved by the FDA but still uses the same lingo, but if you type in Stacker2.com you get the same website and everything


----------



## dragonfu (Feb 10, 2002)

it is also the street name for nembutal. a barb


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> It is a Stacker 2 product, suppost to give you energy


i bought some like i said i was gonna.there's not moch difference between these and stackers,i'd stick with the Stackers2/or try RippedFuel/Twinlab..imo


----------



## Maximum (Feb 17, 2002)

Tank316
 How was your energy level, I never took Stacker 2, I got them     for the energy


----------



## Thomas (Feb 17, 2002)

Red Bull is the one product that would give me at least two additional hours of boost.  I train for two, slurp the Red Bull, Whamo! Two more hours of high times.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 17, 2002)

If you need to stay awake and energized, like for an exam, or night time driving it will do the job. 

A friend took two tabs instead of one, since he felt no effect. Fact is you wont feel anything different. When he took two he found he was very fidgity when idle (refueling at the service center), but extremely alert when driving.

Its effective!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> Tank316
> How was your energy level, I never took Stacker 2, I got them     for the energy


max..energy levels threw out my workouts have been staying up.2 caps in   a.m   and 1 cap before my 3:30 p.m workout..


----------

